# I'm so confused with the avocado oil..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I know that avocados are toxic to the babies, but I have seen nose butters that contain avocado oil in them! And it says that it is lick safe...I don't understand..how can the oil be ok then? Do we have an expert on it here ladies? Hugs :love3:

https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/...earch_type=all&ga_facet=Chihuahua+Nose+butter


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow thanks Helen as i didnt know this and being pregnant im pleased i did learn this haha


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What do you mean Sammyp? Now i'm even more confused here hihi :tongue1:


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry been a long day ... Im not even making sence to myself lol. 

Did you mean avocado oil is dangerous for babies or by babies did you mean chis ? Lol sorry


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi aaaaa your preggers woman  i ment Chi babies hihi  you cray cray


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hehe *facepalm* sorry baby brain bed time i think .. Will keep a eye on this thread though as i didnt know it could be toxic for chis


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

That's a very good point! I've seen several places that avocado is toxic too :$ 
And I've never heard of dogs getting a dry nose


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My boy gets a very sore nose in the winter...no wonder, he is nose down all day long..in the cold snow, looking for lady pee pees


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sammyp said:


> Hehe *facepalm* sorry baby brain bed time i think .. Will keep a eye on this thread though as i didnt know it could be toxic for chis


hahahahaha!!!!!! :laughing9: :laughing9::laughing9: :laughing9:
pregobrain! LMAO :laughing9:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe it is the leaves and the skin of the avacado that is toxic- not the flesh. Thats how they are able to make that vegan dog food with avacado, by just using the flesh. If the oil is made from the flesh or the seed maybe it is probably safe. Think of it like tomato, the vyne is really toxic, but the fruit is good for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.avodermnatural.com/About/why_avocados.htm

That link explains what parts of the avacado is toxic amd what parts are safe. It says avacado oil is safe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh thanks so much !


----------

